# Neues zum Aalschutz der EU



## Stefan6 (7. März 2007)

Aktuell 18.9.2007 http://www.asvhh.de/EUAalVerordnungL24817.pdf
http://www.asvhh.de/aalopg.htm


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Vielleicht mal ne Grundlage um die Kormoranpopulation bestimmter Regionen etwas zu dezimieren.|rolleyes


----------



## angel-daddy (7. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Ja, sehe ich genauso. Zudem wird der Glasaalfang erheblich eingeschränkt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Stefan6 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Schubs:m


----------



## HD4ever (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

das mit den 75% der Glasaale hört sich gut an


----------



## NorbertF (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

was wird passieren?


> (2) Ein Mitgliedstaat, der der Kommission bis zum 31. Dezember 2007 keinen Aalbewirtschaftungsplan
> vorgelegt hat, reduziert den Fischereiaufwand für Aal um 50 %, entweder durch
> eine Verkürzung der Fangzeit für Aal oder durch andere Maßnahmen. Diese Reduzierung ist vom
> 1. Januar 2008 an umzusetzen.



Wir bekommen ein Aalfisch verbot und damit sind die fertig. Das wird zwar nix helfen, aber man hat dann ja was getan. Ich hab wenig Hoffnung.
Die Verordnung ist aber super, wenn das durchgeführt wird haben wir bald wieder echt viele Aale. Das war bestimmt schwierig herbeizuführen, ich bin das erste Mal beeindruckt von der EU.


----------



## nixfang (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Moin,

denke auch, dass es auf ein Aalfangverboot für Angler (Sportfischer) hinausläuft. #t 
Da hat man offiziell was getan und keinen nennenswerten Widerstand.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



nixfang schrieb:


> ...und keinen nennenswerten Widerstand.


 
Oder auch nicht, grade an der Küste wird gern auf Aal gefischt.
Da wird wohl schon ein Aufschrei durch die Anglerwelt gehen, ob's aber was bringt, steht auf 'nem anderen Blatt.
Meiner Meinung nach den Glasaalfang europaweit rigoros verbieten und unter Strafe stellen, ein Exportverbot würde ich auch dazunehmen, dann sähe die Sache ganz anders aus.
Der Großteil geht doch sowieso nach Südostasien um in Reisfeldern gemästet zu werden oder als Vorspeise zu enden.
Ich frag mich sowieso, wie man alles essen kann, was den Rücken zur Sonne trägt.:v


----------



## Debilofant (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Ich befürchte zwar, dass die Maßnahmen schon ein wenig (zu?) spät kommen bzw. leider noch nicht weit genug reichen, aber für die allermeisten Angler dürfte sich ein Fangverbot, so es denn für Gewässer mit natürlichem Aalbestand kommen sollte (Seen und Teichwirtschaften kann ich mir nur schlecht vorstellen, wenngleich wir in Deutschland ja vieles gewohnt sind...|supergri), kaum einen Unterschied machen - Die letzten Jahre, in denen ich noch regelmäßig am Wasser war, habe ich schließlich keine Aale mehr in der Oder gefangen...:c 

Ich kann deshalb keinen Grund erkennen, weshalb sich die Anglerschaft vehemment dagegen wehren sollte, wenn sie sich mittelfristig noch die Chance erhalten will, irgendwann vielleicht wieder auf Aal angeln zu dürfen und dann vielleicht auch wieder welche zu fangen - es sieht wohl viellerorts zappenduster aus um den Aal...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Hechtchris (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Ich versteh nich was ein Aalfangverbot in gebieten wo die aale eh nicht bis ins Meer kommen bringen soll !

Wenn so ein Verbot in der Küste und in den Flüssen in der Nähe der Küste eingeführt wird isses sicherlich nicht schlecht !


Aber ich seh nich ein das Hier in bayern wo evtl ein Aal sogar in stehendes gewässer besetzt wurde darauf ein Fangverbot erlassen werden sollte ?!

Naja wird man schon sehen was rauskommt #c


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Ich versteh nich was ein Aalfangverbot in gebieten wo die aale eh nicht bis ins Meer kommen bringen soll !
> Aber ich seh nich ein das Hier in bayern wo evtl ein Aal sogar in stehendes gewässer besetzt wurde darauf ein Fangverbot erlassen werden sollte ?!
> #c


 
Das Thema ist ja schon damit geklärt:



> Verbringung adulter Aale aus Binnengewässern in Gewässer, aus denen sie ungehindert in die Sargassosee abwandern können​


 
Wie die Vereine oder sonstige Eigentümer eines geschlossenen Gewässers das machen sollen ist mir zwar noch unklar, aber da kommt nichts Gutes auf uns zu, wenn das so umgesetzt wird. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Papierkrieg, der in dem Vorhaben erwähnt wird.​


----------



## NorbertF (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Glasaalfang wird in der Vorschrift doch komplett verboten, ausser der Fang wird nachweislich zum Besatz verwendet.
Ist alles enthalten.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Glasaalfang wird in der Vorschrift doch komplett verboten, ausser der Fang wird nachweislich zum Besatz verwendet.
> Ist alles enthalten.


 
Und wer kontrolliert das? Wenn sich da nicht Angler ehrenamtlich dahinterklemmen, schläft die ganze Sache ein und geht den Bach runter. NeeNee, da müssen schwerere Geschütze her.
Glasaale sind für die da unten 'ne Delikatesse und für sowas wird 'ne Menge Geld bezahlt. Und wo viel Geld im Spiel ist hat die Natur das Nachsehen. Außerdem ist das Mästen in Reisfeldern auch Besatz und wer garantiert der EU, das die Aale nicht doch wieder in den Mägen diverser Feinfresser landen. #d
Mir persönlich geht das Blatt zu weit. Klar, liest sich vielversprechend und ist 'ne klasse Sache wenn's vernünftig umgesetzt wird, aber am Ende sind wieder wir Angler die Verlierer, ihr werdet's erleben.
Fakt ist doch, kann oder will ein Land keinen Bewirtschaftungsplan vorlegen, braucht es nur den Anglern den Aalfang zu verbieten, schon ist es aus dem Schneider.
Und da Angler in Deutschland mancherorts zu Fischmördern deklariert werden 
(siehe PETA), ist es für die die Verantwortlichen so noch leichter, unliebsamer Publicity aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## NorbertF (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



> Außerdem ist das Mästen in Reisfeldern auch Besatz



Du musst es schon lesen...der Besatz muss in Gewässer erfolgen von denen aus die Aale wieder ins Meer wandern können. Nur wer das beweisen kann bekommt eine Genehmigung zum Glasaalfang und ohne Genehmigung gibts harte Strafen. Das wird dann schon kontrolliert, die Flussmündungen wo die Glasaale gefangen werden sind schliesslich bekannt und der Fang der EU ein Dorn im Auge, drum kommt die Verordnung ja.
Ich hab schon Hoffnung.


----------



## aalkiller (20. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



> Fakt ist doch, kann oder will ein Land keinen Bewirtschaftungsplan vorlegen, braucht es nur den Anglern den Aalfang zu verbieten, schon ist es aus dem Schneider


so habe ich das auch verstanden. es kommt der tag wo man das aalangeln verbietet. ich glaube auch nicht das wasserkraftwerke für den blankaalzug abgeschaltet werden, ich glaube auch nicht das die befischung auf blankaale mit reusen oder hamen eingestelt wird, dann tritt wieder eine sonderreglung in kraft die das aalschutzgesetzt aushebelt. 
ich denke aber das es wohl möglich ist zu kontrollieren,wie viel glasaal gefangen wird. doch ich bezweifel das alle gefangenen glasaale wieder in heimischen gewässern landen um unsere bestände zu retten. bei so viel geld was da im spiel ist, wird der schwarzmarkt wohl blühen. (ausreden der glasaalfischer: es sind xy% viele glasaale gestorben oder wir haben nicht viele gefangen oder andere ausreden) ja mal sehen.
"fragt ein kontolleur den glasaalfischer ob er nicht an den aalbestand denke, antwortert der glasaalfischer: wo sind hier aale ich sehe nur dollarzeichen!"


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (21. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



aalkiller schrieb:


> ... ich glaube auch nicht das wasserkraftwerke für den blankaalzug abgeschaltet werden, ..."


 
Beispiel Wasserkraft; In Gera, an der weisen Elster,an der B2 in Höhe Zwötzen (OMV-Tanke) gibt es ein Stauwehr um einen uralten Mühlgraben abzuleiten. Vor einigen Jahren wurde uns gegen den Willen der Anglerschaft ein Wasserkraftwerk hingesetzt, mit Auflagen wie es hies.
1. immer 10 cm Wasser über der Wehrkrone
2. eine Fischtreppe anlegen
So weit, so gut, aber
in den letzten Jahren lag die Wehrkrone immer öfter trocken, Anzeigen bei staatlichen Behörden haben nichts gebracht, ein Wehraufbau (vor 2 Jahren verboten und unter Strafe gestellt) wurde plötzlich genehmigt und ein damals fast 3 m tiefer Wehrkolk liegt trocken (Zitat Wasserwirtschaft: Der wurde beim Bau doch sowieso verfüllt.) Ich hab die Sache jetzt der Presse gemeldet, mal sehen was die B... draus macht.
Zur Fischtreppe, habt ihr schon mal eine gesehen, wo die Aufsteiger direkt vor der Kraftwerkseinsaugöffnung wieder in den Fluß gelangen? 
Und da glaubt ihr, WKWs werden für Aale abgeschaltet?
Nee, ich hab den Glauben an die Politik verloren und glaube erst wenn sich was tut, daß sich was ändert. |gr:


----------



## Hechtchris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Du musst es schon lesen...der Besatz muss in Gewässer erfolgen von denen aus die Aale wieder ins Meer wandern können. Nur wer das beweisen kann bekommt eine Genehmigung zum Glasaalfang und ohne Genehmigung gibts harte Strafen. Das wird dann schon kontrolliert, die Flussmündungen wo die Glasaale gefangen werden sind schliesslich bekannt und der Fang der EU ein Dorn im Auge, drum kommt die Verordnung ja.
> Ich hab schon Hoffnung.



Ich kann mir irgendwie gar nich vorstellen wie ein nächtlicher ansitz ohne die zweite aalangel aussehen soll .... soll man dann nur noch auf Raubfisch angeln oder auf rotauge oder brasse oder flusskarpfen ?

Aber ich finds auch irgendwie sehr gut das der glasaalfang dann verboten wird und nur für besatz erlaubt ist ...

Echt sch..... das der aal nich bei uns ablaichen kann !


----------



## Stefan6 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Schubs:m


----------



## Stefan6 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Aktuell:19.9.2007   http://www.asvhh.de/EUAalVerordnungL24817.pdf
8. Aalbewirtschaftungspläne können unter anderem folgende Maßnahmen umfassen:
– Einschränkung der Sportfischerei #d|motz:


----------



## Stefan6 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Mal schubst:m


----------



## Gardenfly (10. August 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Fangverbot für Angler und wenn wir aufmucken werden ein bis zwei Fernsehsender schon ein bericht zu Tage fördern das nur der Angler an der Sache schuld ist.
Denn schließlich sterben ja nur 60% der Aale an der Turbine (Greenpeace-Studie verkaufen selber Strom aus Aal-Häckslern)


----------



## mowerpac (25. September 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Hallo Stefan6, 

Das Thema interessiert mich sehr (für den Schutz des Aals würde ich demonstrieren gehen!). Leider bekomme ich ne 404 auf deinen Link und weiss nicht ob ich den Artikel schon kenne...bitte nochmal posten.
Danke.


----------



## Stefan6 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



mowerpac schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan6,
> 
> Das Thema interessiert mich sehr (für den Schutz des Aals würde ich demonstrieren gehen!). Leider bekomme ich ne 404 auf deinen Link und weiss nicht ob ich den Artikel schon kenne...bitte nochmal posten.
> Danke.


http://www.asvhh.de/EUAalVerordnungL24817.pdf
Im Posting 1 aktuallisiert #h


----------



## LAC (27. September 2007)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

@ micha438
so wie ich sehe bist du gesperrt, jedoch kannst du meine zeilen sicherlich lesen. Es ist nicht ganz richtig was du erwähnst, denn wenn keine auflagen von seiten der eu gemacht werden, dann würde es erbärmlich mit dem fischbestand aussehen - aber auch alles würde ausgeräubert, da das geld winkt und der kleine fischer kaum keine ahnung vom gesamtbestand der einzelnen fischarten hat - da er nur vor seiner tür kehrt oder schaufelt. Es sind ja reichlich glasaale da.


----------



## Stefan6 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Schlängler in Not: Hilfsaktion soll Aal-Bestand stabilisieren 

Zum Bericht


----------



## Stefan6 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/news_2006/pdf_und_txt_files/com2005_0472de01.pdf

http://www.vdsf.de/media/aalschutz.html

http://www.angeltreff.org/natur/naturberichte/aalschutz.html

http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/press_corner/press_releases/archives/com03/com03_40_de.htm


----------



## Stefan6 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/tie...ssenschaftler-fordern-Stopp-des-Aalfangs.html


----------



## Bassey (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Auch wenn ich gerne Aale fange, so bin auch ich für ein Entnahmeverbot in jeglicher Form. Vor allem was die Glasaale angeht! Ich will vor allem den Räucherfreunden nicht die Hände fesseln, aber seit mal ehrlich, wie lange werdet ihr noch Aale räuchern können wenn es so weiter geht :-(


----------



## Sneep (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Hallo,

möglicherweise haben hier einige nicht verstanden, wie die Situation der Aalbestände wirklich ist.

 Laut Aussage der Fachleute wird es 60-80 Jahre dauern, bis wir -möglicherweise- den ursprünglichen Aalbestand wieder haben.
Und das nur unter der Bedingung, dass die komplette Fischerei sofort eingestellt wird.

Es ist sicher richtig, dass die Angler nicht die Hauptverursacher sind. 
Aber wir entnehmen ja schließlich auch Aale.

In den Niederlanden war das kein Problem. Dort hat die Angelei freiwillig auf die Mitnahme von Aal verzichtet. 
So geht es also auch.

Kein Verständnis habe ich für die Kritik an der EU. 

Auf der nationalen Ebene hatte doch noch niemand bemerkt,  dass der Aal zur Neige geht.
Wenn es Initiativen zur Verbesserung der Gewässer gibt, so werden sie aus Brüssel angeschoben. 
Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang nur an die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. 
Was diese Verordnung an Verbesserungen für unsere Fließgewässer gebracht hat, ist fantastisch. 

Die Forderung Bewirtschaftungspläne vorzulegen und das mit Sanktionen zu verbinden, ist genau der richtige Weg.

Es hat sich gezeigt, dass die EU sich hierbei keine Scheinlösungen unterschieben lässt. 

So wurde der niederländische  Plan abgelehnt.
Er sah vor, dass alles beim Alten bleibt, wenn die Berufsfischer eine bestimmte Menge ihrer gefangenen Blankaale ins Meer aussetzt.

Danach wurde in NL eine Schonzeit von September bis Dezember eingeführt. In dieser Zeit muss alles Gerät was Aale fängt aus dem Wasser sei und darf auch nicht in  der Nähe des Wassers lagern.

Ähnliches sehe ich für den Bewirtschaftungsplan Rhein kommen.
Dieser liegt z.Zt. in Brüssel, ist aber noch nicht entschieden.
Hier hat man sich kaum mit der Verbesserung der Abwanderung beschäftigt, sondern hat die Möglichkeit genutzt, dieses durch Besatz zu kompensieren.
Das Problem ist nur, dass es die dazu benötigten Besatzmengen gar nicht mehr gibt.
Wenn die Fachleute bei der EU in der Lage sind, Zahlen zu addieren, dürfte ihnen das wohl auffallen.

Auch der Plan, im Rheinstrom während der Zeit des Abwanderns im Herbst eine Schonzeit einzurichten, ist ein Schildbürgerstreich.
Denn wie soll ich als Angler einen abwandernden Blankaal fangen, wenn der gar keine Nahrung mehr aufnimmt.

Es gibt wohl eine Reihe von Ursachen für den Rückgang des Aals. 

Als 2 Hauptursachen sehe ich die Wasserkraftanlagen und den Befall mit dem Schwimmblasenwurm (_[FONT=&quot]Anguillicola crassus[/FONT]_).

Solange man aber dem Problem den Wasserkraftanlagen aus dem Weg geht, macht es wenig Sinn, Aale in die Oberläufe zu besetzen, nur um  sie nach ein paar Jahren bei der Laichwanderung in den WKAs zu schreddern.

Bei den Glasaalen hat sich sicher einiges getan, gleichwohl gibt es hier noch Bedarf an zusätzlichen Einschränkungen.

In den Diskussionen wird häufig sofort mit dem Finger auf die Glasaalfischerei gezeigt.
Es ist auch sicher verwerflich, die Jugendstadien einer Art so massiv zu befischen. 

Genauso verwerflich ist es aber, Tiere auf ihrer Laichwanderung abzufangen und genau das tun wir in Deutschland und den Niederlanden. 
Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte also nicht mit Steinen werfen.

Die Situation des Aales verbietet es außerdem, Aalbesatz in Gewässer einzubringen, aus denen die Tiere nicht abwandern können.
Diese Exemplare sind für die Art verloren.
Das können wir uns zurzeit nicht leisten.

Auch wenn wir Angler sicher nicht die Hauptursache sind, sollten wir von uns aus hingehen und auf den Fang verzichten.
Wenn alle Beteiligten immer nur auf die jeweils anderen verweisen, hilft das nicht wirklich. 
Daher sollte jeder in seinem Bereich tun was möglich ist.

 Unter Umständen kann man als Fischerei einen Entnahmeverzicht anbieten und mit Forderungen an die Wasserkraftnutzer verbinden, um hier einen Druck aufzubauen.

Die wirklichen Probleme kommen ja noch.
Jetzt kommen Aalgenerationen zum Laichen, die ja selbst nur ein Bruchteil der Tiere früherer Generationen enthalten.
Deshalb wird sich der Niedergang in einigen Jahren massiv beschleunigen.

Dann ist das Fangverbot ohnehin fällig. 


mfG

SNeeP


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Hmm der Link funktioniert nicht mehr.....wär jemand so nett,Danke?

Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt und raffs nicht mehr ganz...*weil lest euch mal diesen Artikel zum Thema Aal Fang durch der Bericht ist keine Woche alt..... *http://nachrichten.freenet.de/vermi...ordern-stopp-des-aalfangs_1250304_533324.html



EDIT

Am besten Ihr lest euch die Kommentare unter dem Artikel garnicht durch....nich das es euch die Zehnägel in alle Richtungen biegt....


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Am besten Ihr lest euch die Kommentare unter dem Artikel garnicht durch....nich das es euch die Zehnägel in alle Richtungen biegt....



zu spät schon gelesen, böse geheime Weltregierung  #d


----------



## Ollek (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> EDIT
> 
> Am besten Ihr lest euch die Kommentare unter dem Artikel garnicht durch....nich das es euch die Zehnägel in alle Richtungen biegt....



|bigeyes:q insbeondere der von Mac58 der glaubt Aale wachsen in Holland auf Bäumen.
Und auch hier zeigt sich die Weitsicht und Einsichtigkeit derer die sich stets ausgebeutet und Abgezockt von irgendwas fühlen.

Wand-Tapete,dazwischen liegen bei vielen eben doch noch Welten :m



> Mein Tipp: nach Holland ausweichen, denn da bekommt man 2x60cm Aal, 2x30 cm Aal und eine Makrele fein geräuchert für 15€


Mein Tipp nach Japan ausweichen, da bekommt man die Anzahl an Aalen von 5 Jahren aktiven Aalangelns kompackt in Gläser für wenig Geld...|uhoh:

Gruss


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> EDIT
> Am besten Ihr lest euch die Kommentare unter dem Artikel garnicht durch....nich das es euch die Zehnägel in alle Richtungen biegt....



Ja ,
dieser Kommentar ist echt super |kopfkrat
Mein Tipp: nach Holland ausweichen, denn da bekommt man 2x60cm Aal, 2x30 cm Aal und eine Makrele fein geräuchert für 15€. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Dabei wird nirgends so streng wie hier in NL kontroliert ,
der Besitz von Aal am Wasser steht in Holland unter Strafe und kostet 90 Euro
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

noch so ein hoffnungsfroher artikel
http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/weltall/Angst-um-den-Aal-article656306.html


aal liegt mir mittlerweile schwer im magen.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Mal eine Frage zum Thema :
Hessen und Brandenburg haben die Fischereigesetzte schon geändert, wie weit steht es bei den anderen ?
Wäre zur Zeit günstig, da in den meisten Vereine jetzt neue Angelpapiere ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Dabei wird nirgends so streng wie hier in NL kontroliert ,
> der Besitz von Aal am Wasser steht in Holland unter Strafe und kostet 90 Euro
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm
> Gruß Udo




Jo das hab ich mir beim lesen des Kommentars auch gedacht...ist erst ein Bericht über die Hölländer Berufsfischer gekommen die Hauptsächlich vom Aal leben...und auch wie das dort seit kurzem gehandhabt wird,find ich SUPER ein Land muss ja mal anfangen!!!!!!


@Gardenfly ich versteh dich nicht...was willst jetzt damit sagen?

@Jose dein Artikel ist 1 zu 1 nachgeschrieben von meinem frenet Artikel..steht genau dasselbe drin.

Hoffnungsfroh kann man nicht sagen..die Wissenschaftler sagen das ja schon sei Jahren nur jetzt wirds halt echt TOT-ERNST um die Fischart!

Vielleicht sollten wir Angler mal auf die Straße gehen und ne Aal Demo veranstalten....sonst hört eh keiner zu!!!!


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Derweil könnte jeder verantwortungsbewußte Angler so einfach ein gutes Beispiel abgeben. Einfach die Aale in Ruhe lassen und sie nicht mehr befischen; Beifänge lassen sich ja leicht abschneiden und haben eine Chance.

Sicherlich macht das den Kohl nicht fett, aber nur der, der selbst den Verzicht übt, der darf auch guten Gewissens seine Kritik üben. Alle anderen nenne ich "des Fuggers Hund"!


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Andal schrieb:


> Derweil könnte jeder verantwortungsbewußte Angler so einfach ein gutes Beispiel abgeben. Einfach die Aale in Ruhe lassen und sie nicht mehr befischen; Beifänge lassen sich ja leicht abschneiden und haben eine Chance.
> 
> Sicherlich macht das den Kohl nicht fett, aber nur der, der selbst den Verzicht übt, der darf auch guten Gewissens seine Kritik üben. Alle anderen nenne ich "des Fuggers Hund"!



#2

This und nichts anderes!!!!!!


|good:|good:|good:|good:


Aber die Realität sieht leider anderst aus,viele haben im Internet ne groß Klappe und gehen dann doch zum aalen oder kaufen sich gerächerten Aal.....

Soll nicht heissen das ich das hier irgendjemandem unterstellen will nur ich weiß das von meinem Bekanntenkreis und hörs auch immerwieder von Kumpels das dem leider so ist.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> @Gardenfly ich versteh dich nicht...was willst jetzt damit sagen?



Wenn das Mindestmass steigt oder Schonzeit kommt, muss die auch die Fischereierlaubniskarte des Vereines auch geändert werden, da zur Zeit die Erlaubniskarten verlängert werden, ist es einfacher die Bestimmungen zu aktualisieren.
Kommt eine Regelung im Sommer muss jedes Vereinsmitglied angeschrieben werden, sonnst gibt es wieder die Spezies die behaupten das sie nie informiert wurden (wenn es nur in Tagesszeitung/Internet steht).
Und deshalb die Frage ob eine Änderung schon in den Startlöchern steht.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Man sollte den Glasaalfang *NUR (!!!)* noch *zu Besatzzecken* erlauben und die *Massentötung von Aalen bei der Stromgewinnung unterbinden*!

DAS würde dem Aal langfristig eine reelle Chance geben!

Um ebenfalls am Schutz beteiligt zu sein, sollte auf Seiten der Fischerei natürlich auch etwas getan werden!

Quoten für Berufsfischer könnten helfen!

Entnahmeregeln für Angler haben wir in NRW ja bereits!

Obwohl nach meiner ganz persönlichen Ansicht die beiden erstgenannten Punkte das wahre Problem des Aals sind (evtl. noch der Kormoran, aber da kenne ich mich biologisch nicht gut genug aus, um dessen Einfluß bewerten zu können!).


That´s my opinion!

Ernie


----------



## Ollek (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Aber die Realität sieht leider anderst aus,viele haben im Internet ne groß Klappe und gehen dann doch zum aalen oder kaufen sich gerächerten Aal.....



Stichwort "gekaufter Aal" , es gab je Threads wo es um die Aalverkäufe bei Kaufland usw. geht wo mittlerweile immer mehr soclher Firmen mitziehen.

Ich persönlich finde es eine gute Sache und einen ersten Schritt (Staustufen, Bebauungen etc. jetzt mal aussenvor)

Nun hab ich bei Aldi Räucheraale gesehn wo extra draufsteht "für einen verkauften Räucheraal werden 3 besetzt."

Sinn oder Unsinn????  |bigeyes

Hört sich vom Prinzip nicht schlecht an, aber auch nur wenn er züchtbar wäre.  |kopfkrat  lieg ich da falsch oder ist das nur gutes zureden derer die sich am "Aale schonen" nicht beteiligen wollen.

Auch der Satzaal ist doch (war doch) ein Glassaal dessen Fang man komplett einstellen sollte.

Ich meine wenns ja dennoch klappen sollte ist ja gut, allein ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen das diese Rechnung aufgeht.

Gruss


----------



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Andal schrieb:


> Derweil könnte jeder verantwortungsbewußte Angler so einfach ein gutes Beispiel abgeben. Einfach die Aale in Ruhe lassen und sie nicht mehr befischen; Beifänge lassen sich ja leicht abschneiden und haben eine Chance.
> 
> Sicherlich macht das den Kohl nicht fett, aber nur der, der selbst den Verzicht übt, der darf auch guten Gewissens seine Kritik üben. Alle anderen nenne ich "des Fuggers Hund"!


 

ich persönlich kann diese meinung absolut nicht teilen.
habe dieses jahr kaum mehr aale gefangen als man finger an einer hand zählen kann. das liegt allerdings nicht daran das es an unserem gewässer (der donau) nicht machbar wäre sondern vielmehr daran das dies mein persönlicher beitrag zur erhaltung ist - hab ihn eben nicht zu meinem zielfisch gemacht.

und davon mal abgesehen darf ich sehr wohl kritisieren.
für die massenabfischung des glasaals (bzw. die berufsfischerei), massentötung der aale in entsprechenden kraftwerken in flüssen und dafür das sich einige angler einfach nicht an die fanglimits halten bzw. sich an aalen nicht "satt sehen" können kann ich nichts und da liegt ja wohl auch der hund begraben.

ein verbot des aalfanges für hobbyangler ist auch nicht des rätsels lösung, sonst würde es schon längst ein aalfangverbot bzw. bundesweite fanglimits geben.

aber das ist eben unsere mentalität: es muss eben immernur die minderheit bzw. der schlechtgestelteste lobbyist als erstes verzicht üben und das am besten noch freiwillig - traurig aber wahr!!!

bitte nicht persönlich nehmen - ist eben nur meine meinung (egal wie man mich nennen mag )


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Ich sprach nie von einem Verbot, sondern von einem freiwilligen Verzicht, wenn man es mit dem Schutz des Aales wirklich ernst meint. Und wenn man sich wäscht, so bleibt es ja auch nicht aus, dass man dabei nass wird, oder!?


----------



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> aber das ist eben unsere mentalität: es muss eben immernur die minderheit bzw. der schlechtgestelteste lobbyist als erstes verzicht üben *und das am besten noch freiwillig* - traurig aber wahr!!!
> 
> bitte nicht persönlich nehmen - ist eben nur meine meinung (egal wie man mich nennen mag )


 
hab dich schon verstanden bzw. hab deinen post richtig gelesen. wie schon geschrieben - nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> es muss eben immernur die minderheit bzw. der schlechtgestelteste lobbyist als erstes verzicht üben und das am besten noch freiwillig - traurig aber wahr!!!



Ganz genau so sieht es aus. Und ich ergänze das noch auf.....und sei es auch noch so unsinnig und wirkungslos.

Man bedenke nur, wieviele Glasaale durch den Verzicht oder ein Verbot weniger gefangen werden. Na ? 
Genau, nicht ein Exemplar weniger. Statt aber dann wenigstens zum Teil als Besatzaale in unseren Gewässern zu landen, gehen die dann alle in die Einmachgläser. 
Oder halt, natürlich nicht. Ich seh schon Bundesweit bei den Jahreshauptversammlungen der Angelvereine eine breite Masse dafür stimmen, einen Teil der Besatzgelder in Aalbesatz zu inverstieren, auch wenn man diesem nicht nachstellen kann. Und auch die Berufsfischer werden ganz sicher einen Fonds gründen, aus dem die Kosten für die Aalaufzucht beglichen werden.


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

In unserm Verein ist es schon längst verboten Aale zuentnehmen


----------



## Berlinerstar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Ist schon schade, Ick hab Aale auch gerne gegessen, aber jetzt seit einem Jahr Esse ick bewusst keine mehr. Leider ist man damit aber in der minderheit, und der nächste isst dann einen mehr.
Aber ich kann erhobenen Hauptes sagen ich habe ihn nicht mit ausgerottet.
  Ein generelles Fang verbot für jeden müsste her, auch für Berufsfischer. Quasi wie Elfenbein das ist Weltweit auch verboten, klar gibt es da auch Wilderer. Aber ansonsten würde es schon keine Elefanten mehr geben.
  Bleibt dann noch das Problem mit den Wasserkraftwerken. Denen könnte man vorschreiben kleinmaschige siebe vor ihren Turbinen zu installieren. Müsste dann aber auch sehr rasch geschehen.

  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

ich finds ja auf eine gewisse art auch ein stück ehrenhaft und schonend dem aal nicht mehr nachzustellen #6

allerdings hab ich das klitzekleine problem das ich es größtenteils einfach unverschämt finde, dass wir die hobbyangler mit einem verzicht des aalfanges, so quasi als gutes beispiel, voran gehen sollen/müssen #q

wenn von heut auf morgen 50 vereine (freiwillig) aufhören aale zu beangeln dann hast du in nem jahr deswegen nicht mehr aale - da lachen sich (leider) eben nur andere leute 50 mal ins fäustchen. wer diese leute sind brauch ich ja wohl nicht zu erwähnen - fakt ist das man genau bei diesen etwas in bezug auf schonung des aals erreichen kann!!!


----------



## Tulen (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Thema :
> Hessen und Brandenburg haben die Fischereigesetzte schon geändert, wie weit steht es bei den anderen ?
> Wäre zur Zeit günstig, da in den meisten Vereine jetzt neue Angelpapiere ausgegeben werden.



Also in NRW wurde glaube ich das Mindestmass von 30 auf 50 cm erhöht. Ist auch so in meinem Fischereierlaubnisschein für die Weser hier im Raum Porta Westfalica für 2010 eingetragen.

Gruss

Tulen


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Das Credo, wenn ich den Aal nicht fresse, dann frisst ihn ein andere, also kann ich ihn ja auch selber fressen, trifft genau auf den Hund des Herrn Fugger zu Augsburg zu. Nur ging es bei dem nicht um Aal, sondern um eine profane Wurst.

Und wenn Anguilla anguilla schon ausgerottet wird, dann sind der Berlinerstar, einige andere Angler und meine Wenigkeit wenigstens nicht bei den Ausrottern. Oder kennt jemand, außer wohlgemeinten und ungehörten Forderungen, eine andere Lösung für den Aal und uns Angler?


----------



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

klar - ein generelles aalfangverbot für berufsfischer sowie hobbyangler, umbauten an kraftwerken, besatzmaßnahmen... man kann sehr viel bewirken bzw. umsetzen, das wollen ist nur das problem - die probleme bzw. die lösungen sind an entsprechender stelle schon längst bekannt aber es dreht sich halt wie überall nur ums gute alte geld.
an den aalen ist einfach ein schweinegeld verdient und je geringer sie werden umso kostbarer werden sie im handel werden. auch dies ist traurig aber wahr 

(möchte natürlich nicht ausschließen das uns anglern irgendwann mal ein aalfangverbot auferlegt wird ohne den wirklichen "ausrottern" sanktionen auf zu erlegen #q#q#q )


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn Anguilla anguilla schon ausgerottet wird, dann sind der Berlinerstar, einige andere Angler und meine Wenigkeit wenigstens nicht bei den Ausrottern.



Oh, Ihr habt keinen Strom zu Hause ?


----------



## Andal (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Ach Ralle, was für ein neckischer Versuch (zu polemisieren?)!

Ich denke, wer es verstehen und einsehen will, der tut das auch. Wenn es um Themen wie Artenschutz und Besatzmaßnahmen geht, dann leiste ich mir sehr eigene und vielen Zeitgenossen arg radikal anmutende Ansichten. Das ist so und wird auch so bleiben und ich sage, das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Andal schrieb:


> Ach Ralle, was für ein neckischer Versuch (zu polemisieren?)!



Ach was. Es passte halt ganz gut.

Schau, wir alle tragen zum aussterben vieler Tierarten bei. Beim Aal ist unser aller Beitrag der Strombedarf. Klar kann man ( mit Recht ) auf die Wasserkraftwerke schimpfen. Aber ändert das was an der Notwendigkeit, Strom zu erzeugen ? Sind wir bereit, für Strom das doppelte oder dreifache zu zahlen ? Oder sind wir einverstanden, wenn Strom rationiert wird ? Sicher nicht. Und selbst wenn alle Angler und Tierschützer dazu bereit wären, so würde es nix ändern, weil die breite Masse dagegen Sturm laufen würde. 

Ich bin selbst sehr stark m Naturschutz engagiert, habe aber den Bezug zur Realität und zur Wirksamkeit vo Maßnahmen nicht verloren. Und ich habe auch schon zu viel erlebt um nicht zu wissen, dass solche freiwilligen Verzichte kleinster Gruppen nicht nur nix bringen, sondern im gegenteil auch noch Munition für diejenigen liefern, die behaupten alles in Ihrer Macht stehende getan zu haben. 
Am Beispiel Aal bin ich sogar der Meinung, dass Fangverbote eine negative Auswirkung auf den Bestand haben werden. Siehe mein vorheriges posting dazu. 

Es gibt schlicht und einfach nur zwei Möglichkeiten, den Bestand des Aals nachhaltig zu verbessern. Eben das Verbot der Glasaalfischerei und dem Aal einen sicheren Weg durch die Wasserkraftwerke zu schaffen. 
Alles andere sind Lippenbekenntnisse und wirkungslose agitation, allenfalls geeignet das Gewissen einzelner zu beruhigen.

Beides, Glasaalfang und Wasserkraftwerke hängen mit sehr viel Geld zusammen. Werde den Glasaalfischer noch der Asiat als Konsument kratzt es, ob wir Angler auf Aal verzichten oder nicht. Es ist vollkommen irrelevant, ob wir in Kaufhäusern geräucherten All kaufen können oder nicht. Die Politik interessiert das auch nicht die Bohne. Beim Kampf mit dem Kommerz zählt einzig und alleine das Geld. Das, welches man verdienen kann, und jenes, welches man nicht für Schutzmaßnahmen ausgeben will/kann. Das ist auf nationaler Ebene so und erst Recht auf internationaler. 

Der einzige wenn auch schwache, so doch realisierbare Weg wäre, wenn das Kilo Glasaal als Besatz- und Aufzuchtfisch dem Glasaalfischer mehr Geld bringen würde, als wenn sie zu Dosenfutter verarbeitet werden. Das gelingt aber nur und ausschließlich über die Nachfrage. Bei einem Binnenfang- und Handelsverbot wird aber genau das Gegenteil bewirkt.


----------



## Ollek (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

@ Ralle 

Das ist alles richtig, aber wie auch in dem anderen Thread es sind nicht allein Glasaalfang und Verbauung.

Hier nochmal der Link



> Die im New Scientist veröffentlichte Studie legt nun einen anderen, weit dramatischeren Schluss nahe: Die Aale scheinen Opfer des Umweltgiftes PCB (polychlorierte Biphenyle) zu werden, ein Stoff, der auch für Menschen problematisch ist, aber offenbar reagieren die glitschigen Fische erheblich empfindlicher darauf. Schon wenn die Mutter-Aale die Hälfte des laut EU-Richtlinie zum Verzehr noch zulässigen PCB-Gehalts aufweisen, sterben die Embryonen im Ei ab



Man sollte der Studie ebenfalls Gewicht einräumen auch wenn es ncht zu 100% der Grund sein sollte, aber es gibt immer mehrer Faktoren.

Gruss


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Ollek, da hast Du absolut Recht.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Es gab mal vor etlichen Jahren im Blinker ein Interview mit einen EU-Fischereikommisar zum Thema Aal, der hat eigentlich nur abgewiegelt zwei Sätze sind mir in Erinnerung geblieben, Hauptsatz "Aussterben ist ein so hartes Wort, wenn es noch Einzelexemplare gibt".
Das ist genau die Zeit die uns jetzt fehlt, damals währen schnelle Massnahmen deutlich effektiver gewesen, aber "den Export von Glassaalen kann man wegen des Welthandels nicht einschränken"


----------



## Andal (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Na dann eben mal ganz direkt gefragt. Ralle, was tust du aktiv, um den Aal zu schützen?

Ich befische ihn nicht gezielt und entlasse Zufallsfänge (in 2009 war es genau 1 Blankaal) wieder in die Freiheit. Dieser eine Aal hat eine, wenn auch minimierte, Chance auf Reproduktion. Sicherlich beziehe auch ich meinen Strom aus öffentlichen Netzen und mache mich somit in gewisser Weise mit "schuldig". Aber eben nicht aktiv!

Also was machst du, außer hier, an den entscheidenden Stellen ungehörte Forderungen zu erheben?

Auch der längste Weg fängt mit einem ersten Schritt an. Du kannst ihn gehen, oder darüber philosophieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Klare Frage, klare Antwort.

Nix, gar nix. Außer, dass ich noch nie gezielt auf Aal geangelt habe und die Zahl der zu stark verletzten und deshalb abgeschlagenen Aale sich in den 35 Jahren Angelei so um die geschätzten 20 Stück einpendeln dürfte. Außerdem esse ich keinen Aal, weil ich ihn nicht mag. 

Das ist aber ein aus persönlichen Vorlieben und/oder Aversionen heraus entstandener Zufall, keineswegs als Leistung zu bezeichnen. 

Der erste Schritt ist nur dann wichtig, wenn er Dich nicht im Kreis rumführt. 

Wäre aber mal nett, wenn Du Dich mal zum Thema Besatzaale vs. Dosenaale äußern würdest. 

Was ich allgemein für den Schutz der Natur mache. Auch nicht viel. Kartierung der Insektenfauna meiner Heimat ( abgeschlossen ), Ehrenamtliche Arbeit bei der Ameisenschutzwarte ( gelegentlich ), Anprangern jeglicher mutwilliger oder fahrlässiger Zerstörung von wertvollen Biotopen incl. Behördengedönse und Strafanzeigen. Zur Zeit aktiv beim Schutz unserer heimischen Siefen und deren Bewohner gegen erhebliche Schäden durch die kommunale Wasserwirtschaft, incl. Auseinandersetzung mit der Kommune, der unteren Wasserbehörde bis hin zum RP.

Das ist aber nix, gar nix angesichts der ganzen Freveltaten alleine in meinem direkten Einzugsgebiet. Aber es ist das, was ich direkt und unmittelbar beeinflussen kann, auf das ich Einwirkung habe. Für den Aal kann ich, außer Lippenbekenntnissen, rein gar nix tun. Leider.


----------



## Andal (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Dosenaal ist auch für mich ein klares No-Go. Gegen einen extensiven Glasaalfang habe ich grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden, wenn er ausschließlich dazu dient, natürliche Vorkommen des Aales zu stützen. Stützen bedeutet aber für mich nicht, ihn nur zu mästen, um ihn anschleißend dann doch zu verspeisen!

Solche unterstützende Besatzmaßnahmen heiße ich nur dort gut, wo Aale ein natürliches Vorkommen haben und von wo aus sie auch eine wahrnehmbare Chance auf eine erfolgreiche Rückwanderung in die Laichgründe haben. Also nix mit Aal in Kiesgrube, oder mit Besatz oberhalb von Kraftanlagen, die auf dem Rückmarsch alles zerhechseln!

Jetzt muss man nur noch einen EU-Kommisar kaufen, der das durchbringt...


----------



## Sneep (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Es gab mal vor etlichen Jahren im Blinker ein Interview mit einen EU-Fischereikommisar zum Thema Aal, der hat eigentlich nur abgewiegelt zwei Sätze sind mir in Erinnerung geblieben, Hauptsatz "Aussterben ist ein so hartes Wort, wenn es noch Einzelexemplare gibt".
> Das ist genau die Zeit die uns jetzt fehlt, damals währen schnelle Massnahmen deutlich effektiver gewesen, aber "den Export von Glassaalen kann man wegen des Welthandels nicht einschränken"



   Hallo,

das mag im Detail ja alles richtig sein.

Wir wollen aber doch einmal festhalten, wer letztendlich dafür gesorgt hat, dass etwas passiert.

Das war die EU. 

Sie hat die Maßnahmen ins Rollen gebracht.

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt  haben die nationale  Politik und die Fischereiverbände höchstens mal unverbindlich darüber geredet und Maßnahmen gefordert. 

Beide Gruppen möchten nämlich wiedergewählt werden, und da passen unpopuläre Einschränkungen nicht ins Bild.

Diese unpopulären Dinge hat aber die EU in Angriff genommen und die Mitgliedsstaaten durch Androhung von Sanktionen dazu gezwungen sich der Sache anzunehmen.

Sonst würden wir heute noch darüber reden.

Weiterhin verweise ich auf die Wasserrahmenrichtline, die zum Ziel hat, die Fließgewässer in einen guten ökologischen Zustand zu versetzen. Eine Generationenaufgabe.

Auch eine Initiative der EU. 

Wer wäre den bei uns auf eine solche Idee gekommen?

Es ist populär, gegen "die da oben in Brüssel" "diese Bürokraten" usw. zu wettern.

Da gibt es in den Beträgen zu diesem Thema reichlich Beispiele.

Schaut man sich aber einmal genauer an, was in fischereilichen Belangen aus Brüssel kam, so wird man feststellen, dass die wirklich grundlegenden Pläne und und Anstöße sehr oft von dort kamen. 

Wir sind damit in der letzten Zeit nicht schlecht gefahren.

Es mal da auch viel Unfug kommen, aber seien wir bitte fair.

Die EU hat in Sachen Aal am wenigsten falsch gemacht.


mfG

SNEEp


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Nun, dann will auch ich mal ein paar Gedankengänge zum Aal beitragen:

Neben der Veränderung des Golfstroms, der Glasaalfischerei, der Belastung mit Umweltgiften (PCB, PFT, Schwermetalle, etc.), Hormonen (deren Auswirkung noch gar nicht erforscht sind) und dem Schwimmblasenparasiten, sind auch in meinen Augen die Wasserkraftanlagen die größten Aal-Vernichter. 
Warum ist das so? Dass die Aale bei Erreichen der Geschlechtsreife in Richtung Sargassosee (im östl. Atlantik) wandern, wissen wohl die meisten. Aber wisst ihr auch, dass die Aale fast nur in den Hochwasserwellen und fast nur nachts wandern? Ist ne ganz einfache Taktik dahinter:
Die stärkste Strömung treibt immer in Richtung Meer. Außerdem spart man viel Kraft, wenn man sich abtreiben lassen kann und man hat gute Deckung im trüben Hochwasser.
Nur leider führt die stärkste Strömung in den allermeisten Fällen genau in die Turbinen der Wasserkraftanlagen. Für den Aal hat das natürlich verheerende Folgen: Neben Amputationen sind es v.a. Knochenbrüche und Hautabschürfungen. Selbst im sog. "fischfreundlichen" Betrieb (maximale Öffnung der Turbinenflügel, langsamere Rotation), den einige Kraftwerke inzwischen fahren können, ist die Verletzungswahrscheinlichkeit immer noch sehr hoch.
Und selbst mit einer nicht-tödlichen Verletzung wird der Aal sein Laichgebiet nur schwerlich erreichen. Denn immerhin liegen über 4000km Distanz und Tiefe zwischen den Aalen und ihrem Laichgebiet.
Es gibt eine noch unveröffentlichte Studie, die eindrucksvoll belegt WIEVIELE Aale tatsächlich in den Turbinen beschädigt werden. Die Ergebnisse werden alle hier erschrecken!
Und was man dabei nicht vergessen sollte - nicht nur Aale werden in den Turbinen gehäckselt. Denn die meisten Fische nutzen auf ihren Wanderungen die stärkste Strömung - sowohl beim Auf- als auch beim Abstieg.
Hinzu kommt dann möglicherweise noch ein durch Umweltgifte verändertes Erbgut und eine durch Parasiten beeinträchtigte Schwimmfähigkeit (der Druck auf die Schwimmblase ist in 4000m Tiefe gewaltig).

Ebenso wie für den Lachs, war auch für den Aal das Rheinsystem das Hauptverbreitungsgebiet in Mitteleuropa. Wenn wir uns heute mal das Rheinsystem anschauen stellt man schnell fest, dass die Aale aus Hoch- und Oberrhein mit allen Zuflüssen letztlich noch in Iffenzeheim durch eine der größten Wasserkraftanlagen Deutschlands müssen.
Die beiden größten Zuflüsse des restlichen Rheins, der Main (32) und die Mosel (17), sind gepflastert mit Wasserkraftanlagen. Und auch an Neckar und Ruhr sieht das ja nicht viel besser aus...
Ich könnte mich jetzt hier noch seitenlang über die Efektivität von Wasserkraftanlagen auskotzen - aber das gehört dann eigentlich schon an andere Stelle. Nur soviel sei gesagt:
Wusstet ihr, dass es inzwischen Off-Shore Windräder gibt, die
über 6 MW (etwa doppelt soviel wie ein Main-Kraftwerk) leisten? Mit 1 dieser Windräder könnte man also 1-2 Kraftwerke am Main komplett ersetzen.
Wusstet ihr denn auch, dass 85% der überhaupt möglichen Fläche für deutsche Off-Shore-Anlagen den Energieriesen EON, RWE und Vattenfall gehören und die sich seit Jahren konsequent weigern, dort auch nur ein Windrad hinzusetzen?




Seit vergangenem Jahr arbeite ich aktiv mit an einer der wenigen tatsächlichen Aal-Rettungsmaßnahmen in der EU (Maßnahmen, die durch den EU-Aal-Managmentplan bekräftigt werden). Dabei werden nachts bei jedem Hochwasserereigniss von Spätsommer bis in den Winter, die abwandernden Blankaale oberhalb der Turbinen abgefischt. Die dort gefangenen Aale werden anschließend im Rhein wieder ausgesetzt, damit sie einen ungehinderten Wanderweg haben. Sie direkt hinter dem Kraftwerk wieder auszusetzen würde wenig Sinn machen - immerhin folgen danach noch etliche Staustufen mit Kraftwerken. |rolleyes

Projekte dieser Art (es gibt noch ein paar wie dieses, und außerdem auch involvierte Berufsfischer, die die gefangenen Blankaale bis hinter das letzte Wehr bringen) sind derzeit bestenfalls Pilotprojekte. 
Sicher sind diese Projekte derzeit wie der berühmte "Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein". Aber es ist ein Anfang - auch wenn ich persönlich der Ansicht bin, dass es für den Aal schon "*5 nach 12*" ist.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

hier gib´s *ab Seite 12* auch noch was zu lesen:
http://www.vdsf-rlp.de/downloads/infoheft42009.pdf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Alpha Ventus ist mir durchaus (bestens) bekannt.
Aber mal erhlich - hast Du gelesen wieviele Anlagen aktuell dort stehen? Und wieviele in den nächsten Jahren gebaut werden sollen?
Klar rühmt man sich selbst mit diesem "Vorzeigeobjekt" - schließlich will die Regierung, aber auch der Markt heute solch schöne Worte wie "Ökostrom" hören.
Aber bitteschön was sind 50.000 Haushalte, die man damit rechnerisch versorgen kann? Bestenfalls ein Anfang.
Als Auftakt für etwa 1200 weitere Windräder wär das ne prima Geschichte... |rolleyes


----------



## ADDI 69 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Na wenn man so was sieht muß der Aal eigendlich mit totalem Fangverbot belegt werden . Guckst du hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kszmpm-14bs&NR=1


----------



## H3ndrik (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

das ist echt ASSOZIAL!!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Videos dieser Art kann man Gott-sei-Dank melden und entfernen lassen ("Melden" unter dem Video anklicken, Grund: "Missbrauch von Tieren" auswählen).


----------



## H3ndrik (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

jooo..ich habe das video auch melden lassen...wollen wir mal sehen was geschieht!


----------



## Emsfliege (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Also mir fehlen die Worte,ich habe keine Ahnung was ich dazu sagen soll.
Das ist absolut,ne ich wieß echt nicht.
Was hat das mit dem Hobby angeln zu tun wenn man noch nicht einmal weiß wie man mit so einem Tier umgeht!
Schlimmer gehts wohl kaum.


----------



## Knigge007 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Sneep schrieb:


> Weiterhin verweise ich auf die Wasserrahmenrichtline, die zum Ziel hat, die Fließgewässer in einen guten ökologischen Zustand zu versetzen. Eine Generationenaufgabe.
> 
> Auch eine Initiative der EU.
> 
> Wer wäre den bei uns auf eine solche Idee gekommen?



Hat zwar nix mitm Aal zu tun aber.........

Jup find ich wunderbar,bei uns im Umkreis von 30Km sind mir bekannt aktuell 2 Teile Donau für 6 Monategesperrt weil a Begradigungen wieder rückgängig gemacht werden und Hauptsächlich richtige Fischtreppen gemacht werden damit unsere Fische endlich mal wieder Ihre Laichwanderungen machen können,wie nennt sich das ganze Renaturierung


Find ich super Klasse das endlich mal was gemacht wird!




Das Video ist die absolute Mega Sauerei,ich habs gleich mal gemeldet!

Solchen Leuten gehört sofort der Ficherschein fürs ganze Leben ENTZOGEN!


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



			
				Sneep;2770331
Auch eine Initiative der EU. 

Wer wäre den bei uns auf eine solche Idee gekommen?

Es ist populär schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil es eine Organisation verbietet, das Mitgliedsstaaten Alleingänge macht, bedeutet dies nicht das die dadurch gut ist.
> Es gäbe sonnst auch Nationale Lösungen, denn die EU ist eine Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft-Umweltschutz wird nur gemacht weil es ein starkes Bevölkerungsinteresse gab.
> Ohne EU, währe es verboten in SH Kormorane anzusiedeln/zuzulassen und wir wüssten vor Fisch nicht wo hin damit.


----------



## hasenzahn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Bei uns in BRB gibt es eit einigen Jahren ein Aalprogramm das zum einen von der EU mitgetragen und finanziert wird und zum Teil durch den Landesverband finanziert wird. 
Da werden vorrangig Gewässer die Verbindung zur Elbe haben in den letzten Jahren massiv mit Aal besetzt. 
Dazu wurde jetzt auch die Fischereiordnung verändert. Für Angler bedeutet das höheres Mindestmaß und maximal drei Aale pro Angeltag aus diesen Gewässern. 
Parallel dazu haben die Fischer strenge Auflegen bekommen. Erstens müssen sie sich am Besatz beteiligen, 2. müssen sie ganz detaillierte Bücher führen welche Mengen entnommen werden. Auch müssen sie aufführen wieviel Aal sie verkauft haben und wieviel davon aus eigenem Fang und wieviel aus Aalfarmen kommt. 
Auch wegen diesem "Aalmanagement" wurde die Schonzeit und das Mindestmaß für Welse in BRB aufgehoben und ein "Kormoranplan" aufgetsellt. das heißt der Kormoran darf in BRB in seinem bestand reguliert werden, er darf vergrämt werden und zum Teil auch abgeschossen werden. 
Kormorane auf natürliche Weise zu vergrämen funktioniert mit Waschbären ganz gut. Die haben hier schon ganze Kolonien aufgelöst weil die Waschbären die Nester ausräubern und die Eier klauen. Dann verlassen die Altvögel die Kolonie und die Region und der Nachwuchs für das betreffende Jahr fällt aus. 

MfG 

HASI


----------



## Udo561 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Hi,
gerade lief auf ZDF Drehscheibe Deutschland eine Reportage über den Aal .
Da haben Fischer den Aal im Main gefangen und ihn dann im Rhein wieder schwimmen lassen damit dieser im Main nicht durch die Tubinen muss.
Morgen kann man sich den Beitrag hoffendlich im Net ansehen.
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kanaluebersicht/aktuellste/428#/kanaluebersicht/428/
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Kormorane auf natürliche Weise zu vergrämen funktioniert mit Waschbären ganz gut. Die haben hier schon ganze Kolonien aufgelöst weil die Waschbären die Nester ausräubern und die Eier klauen. Dann verlassen die Altvögel die Kolonie und die Region und der Nachwuchs für das betreffende Jahr fällt aus.



*Nicht gegen Dich persönlich !!!!*

Es wird doch wohl kein Hirni auf die Idee kommen, Waschbären zur bekämpfung der Kormorane auszusetzen ? Oder hört für die Fischerei der Naturschutz über der Wasserlinie auf, um mal ein beliebtes Argument andersrum zu benutzen.


----------



## H3ndrik (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

ääähm wie hieß der bericht..danke für den hinweiß
gruß H3ndrik


----------



## hasenzahn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

@Ralle 24   Na ja, es soll so etwas gegeben haben das Waschbären auf einer Insel in einem Naturschutzgebiet ausgesetzt wurden. Der Fischer dort durfte zwar auf dem Gewässer Fischen, gegen die Kormorane aber nix unternehmen. 
Soll jedenfalls prima funktioniert haben. 
Außerdem gibt es bei uns bereits jede Menge Waschbären, die braucht man hier nicht menr anzusiedeln oder auszusetzen. Der Bestand wächst jährlich, die klauen hier sogar schon das Entenfutter.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Waschbären können prima schwimmen. Also ist das mit ner Insel schonmal nix.

Klar haben wir inzwischen fast in ganz Deutschland Bestände von Waschbären, aber " bekämpfen " hörte sich an wie bewusst aussetzen. 
Wenn´s drum geht das sowieso vorhandene Waschbären Kormorannester plündern, ist´s ja ok. 
Ich bin da immer ein bisschen nervös, weil bei den Bekämpfung von " Schädlingen " mit gebietsfremden Freßfeinden ist die menschliche Phantatsie nicht kleiner als die Dummheit.


----------



## hasenzahn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Von Bekämpfung hat ja keiner was gesagt, das hört sich brutal und militaristisch an, so böse. Vergrämen hört sich besser an, denn den Kormoranen ist ja nichts passiert. Nur den Gelegen, na ja , kann ja keiner was für hungrige Waschbären, oder? 
Außerdem: wenn der allseits geliebte Kormoran hier einen natürlichen Feind findet der die Bäume raufklettert kann man eben nichts machen. Ich bin kein Jäger und darf keine Waschbären zur Strecke bringen, sorry, aber man kann die Kontrahenten ja mal miteienander bekannt machen.


----------



## bobbl (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Was mich besonders interessiert:

Was würde passieren, wenn man die Kormorane einfach mal Komrorane sein lässt?
Damit meine ich die Bestandsentwicklung in Bezug auf den Fischbestand.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Eigentlich ganz einfach. Der Bestand, sowohl der Fische als auch der Kormorane, wird sich einpendeln. Ob das langfristig zum Nachteil der Fischbestände reicht, kann man nicht voraussagen.


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



bobbl schrieb:


> Was mich besonders interessiert:
> 
> Was würde passieren, wenn man die Kormorane einfach mal Komrorane sein lässt?
> Damit meine ich die Bestandsentwicklung in Bezug auf den Fischbestand.
> ...



... dann werden kleinere und mittlere Fliesgewässer fast fischfrei sein, ein grosser Vorteil für Gewässerverschmutzer, denn es entsteht kein zu ersetzender Fischschaden mehr.
Und Fische wie Äsche,Hasel oder Gründling verunsichert die Nicht-Angelnde-Bevölkerung nicht mehr, da sie die eh nicht kannten.


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Also ich habe vor geraumer Zeit mal ein Gespräch mit dem Chef der Plau-Müritz-Fischerei geführt zum Thema Kormoran. Der sagte das die zahl der Brutpaare nur in Meckpomm von 94 bis 2008 von 2300 auf 14 000 gestiegen ist. Konkret bedeute das für die Müritz: Da die Müritz wohl relativ nährstoffarm ssin soll reproduziert sich der Fischbestand nur langsam. Pro jahr "wachsen" in der Müritz etwa 270 Tonnen Fisch heran. Allein durch den Fischzug der Jungvögel von Juli bis Ende Oktober sollen etwa 140 Tonnen Fisch aufgefressen werden. Dazu kommen massive Schäden an den Teichwirtschaften. Resultat im jahr 2009: Fast 200 000 Euro weniger Umsatz und die Entlassung vin acht Mitarbeitern. 
Na ja, pendelt sich dann irgendwann so ein. 
Mit den leeren Flüssen kann ich leider so bestätigen. Vor allem wenn im Winter die großen Seen zufrieren fischen die Kormorane die Flüsse und Bäche leer, dabei halten sie sich weder an Schonzeiten für Bachforelle oder Mindestmaße für den Döbel. Auch geschützte Arten Ellritze, Gründling, Steinbeißer und so weiter sind im Frühjahr einfach verschwunden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Hallo?
Bitte nicht die 397ste Kormorandiskussion!

Dieser schöne Thread hier handelt von *Aalschutzprogrammen*.
Es ist sicher unbestritten, dass auch der Kormoran einen gewissen Einfluß auf die Aalpopulationen hat, jedoch angesichts der anderen Faktoren eindeutig eine mindere Rolle einnimmt.


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Bitte nicht die 397ste Kormorandiskussion!
> 
> Dieser schöne Thread hier handelt von *Aalschutzprogrammen*.
> Es ist sicher unbestritten, dass auch der Kormoran einen gewissen Einfluß auf die Aalpopulationen hat, jedoch angesichts der anderen Faktoren eindeutig eine mindere Rolle einnimmt.



... ist Punkt drei oder vier der Hauptgründe für den Aalrückgang, siehe Anfangseiten des Themas und dein ersten Beitrag


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ... ist Punkt drei oder vier der Hauptgründe für den Aalrückgang, siehe Anfangseiten des Themas und dein ersten Beitrag


... liegt prozentmäßig aber bestenfalls in einem niedrigen, einstelligen Bereich (wenn nicht gar im Nachkommabereich).
Ist es sicher wert erwähnt zu werden - Diskussionen rund um die "Kormoranproblematik" gehören jedoch keinesfalls hier rein. Dafür gibt es (etliche) eigene Themen.


----------



## ADDI 69 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Videos dieser Art kann man Gott-sei-Dank melden und entfernen lassen ("Melden" unter dem Video anklicken, Grund: "Missbrauch von Tieren" auswählen).


hat leider nix genutzt ,hatte es auch gemeldet - ist aber immer noch online.....sauerei |motz:


----------



## serge7 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Die deutschen Aalbewirtschaftungspläne sind veröffentlicht:

http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1240&no_cache=1&sword_list[]=aal


----------



## Gardenfly (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



serge7 schrieb:


> Die deutschen Aalbewirtschaftungspläne sind veröffentlicht:
> 
> http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1240&no_cache=1&sword_list[]=aal



Die Stellungnahme der Wasser-Kraftwerksbetreiber im Dokument: "AalbewirtschaftungsplaeneLaender.pdf" ist eine Frechheit.


----------



## Michl1086 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Na wenn man so was sieht muß der Aal eigendlich mit totalem Fangverbot belegt werden . Guckst du hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kszmpm-14bs&NR=1



Gutn Morgen.
Was gabs in dem Video zu sehn? is leider scho entfernt, wüsste acuh gern was da zu solcher Aufregung geführt hat?

Ich hab da noch ne kurze Verständnis-Frage. Einige Seiten vorher hat jmd gepostet, dass das Mindesmaß in seinem Bundesland (oder Verein? weiß ich grad nich mehr genau...) für Aal von 30 auf 50 cm angehoben wurde. 
Aber meiner Meinung nach trägt doch diese Maßnahme 0,0 ergo gar nix zur Erhaltung bei, oder? der Schnürsenkel darf zwar nicht entnommen werden, ist aber auch noch nicht soweit ausgewachsen, um abzuwandern. Ergo wird er wieder releast, wächst weiter, knackt die 50cm-Marke evtl. in einem, oder zwei Jahren später, wird dann gefangen und landet dann in der Räuchertonne. oder vorher in der Turbine. Welche positive Auswirkung soll eine solche Maßnahme bei dieser Fischart haben? Klar, bei Fischarten, welche "bei uns" laichen und nicht großartig umherwandern müssen lass ich das zu, aber hier???
oder seh ich das falsch? bitte korrigiert mich.

Grüße, der Michl


----------



## vermesser (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

@ Michl: Das ist schon die ganze Zeit meine Meinung. Das Maß beim Aal ist völlig unsinnig, ob ein Aal mit 20, 30 oder 60 cm gefangen und entnommen wird, ist völlig egal. Laichen tut er hier sowieso nicht.


----------



## Walstipper (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Michl: Das ist schon die ganze Zeit meine Meinung. Das Maß beim Aal ist völlig unsinnig, ob ein Aal mit 20, 30 oder 60 cm gefangen und entnommen wird, ist völlig egal. Laichen tut er hier sowieso nicht.



Öhm |kopfkrat

Auch @Michl1086, am besten nochmal überdenken und dann RATIONAL vergleichen! |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Öhm |kopfkrat
> 
> Auch @Michl1086, am besten nochmal überdenken und dann RATIONAL vergleichen! |wavey:



Rational wäre es, die Entnahme von Aalen zu kommerziellen Zwecken zu verbieten, inklusive der Glasaalfischerei und der Entnahme durch Berufsfischer, höchstens dürften Glasaale dann noch zu Besatzzwecken gefangen werden, aber nicht für Farmen oder Konserven. Genau das passiert aber nicht.

Ein Aal der hier entnommen wird, ob als Strippe oder als Meterfisch, wandert nunmal nicht ab und laicht demnach nicht. Sofern er überhaupt eine Chance zum Abwandern hätte.

Sehr interessant fand ich einen Artikel, den ich neulich las- kaum jemand fordert die Einstellung der Aalfischerei. Warum- weil dann kein Besatz mehr erfolgt und deshalb die Nachfrage nach Besatzaalen einbricht. Das tut dem Bestand aber nicht gut. Warum? Weil man dann nochmehr Aale an Farmen und Konservenfabriken verkaufen kann, die für den Bestand definitiv verloren sind.

Ich sehe für die Aale bei uns schwarz und werde trotzdem weiter auf sie angeln. Verrückt? Ja. Warum? Weil meine zehn bis zwanzig Aale im Jahr ein Witz sind, wenn man die tonnenweise als Glasaale nach Asien verkloppt. Gleiches Recht für alle, also völliges Fangverbot zu kommerziellen Zwecken, und ich motte meine Aalruten sofort ein. 

Und komme mir keiner mit dem Argument, daß irgendwer ja anfangen muss...wenn ich ein Problem lösen will, löse ich es nicht, wenn ich bei den kleinen Teilen anfange, sondern bei den großen...gesetzt das Angler 10 Prozent der Aalmenge entnehmen, nützt es nahezu nichts, wenn 90 Prozent des Problems ungelöst bleiben...bei einem Auto mit kaputten Motor wechsel ich auch nicht als Erstes den verdreckten Luftfilter...

Ihr seht, dieses Problem regt mich richtig auf. Eigentlich ist der Aal einer meiner Lieblingsfische. Aber wie man mit dem Problem umgeht, das ist echt unter aller ... !!! Man schützt doch jedes sonstige Lebewesen, ob Hamster oder Vögel. Und beim Aal ist es nicht möglich, ein Fangverbot zu verhängen und den Besatz aus EU-Mitteln zu finanzieren, damit die Art weiter besteht? Dann stehts entweder nicht so schlecht um den Aal oder es hängen massive kommerzielle Interessen daran, daß es bleibt, wie es ist. Ich vermute eher das zweite.


----------



## ranndale (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

@vermesser
ich hatte grade schon eine ganze seite dazu geschrieben ... aber ich wollte dich nicht weiter aufregen |wavey:.
nur soviel deine beispiele hinken etwas sehr . nein es ist nicht egal wann ein aal entnommen wird und ja es ist totaler mist warum die es nicht hinbekommen den aal entlich mal richtig zu schützen .
gruss
rann


----------



## vermesser (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



ranndale schrieb:


> @vermesser
> ich hatte grade schon eine ganze seite dazu geschrieben ... aber ich wollte dich nicht weiter aufregen |wavey:.
> nur soviel deine beispiele hinken etwas sehr . nein es ist nicht egal wann ein aal entnommen wird und ja es ist totaler mist warum die es nicht hinbekommen den aal entlich mal richtig zu schützen .
> gruss
> rann



Ach, so schnell reg ich mich nicht auf  ! Sag ruhig, wo meine Beispiele hinken, ich kann mich ja auch irren.

Was mich ernsthaft interessieren würde- warum macht es einen Unterschied, wann der Aal entnommen wird? Er laicht eh nur einmal oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## Walstipper (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was mich ernsthaft interessieren würde- warum macht es einen Unterschied, wann der Aal entnommen wird? Er laicht eh nur einmal oder eben auch nicht.



Hehe du hast es also doch noch nicht rational überdacht |supergri

BeispielA (Tümpel, abgeschottet, kein Abwandern möglich): 

Besetzt werden 10k Glasaal, übrig bleiben 1k, Schonmaß im Tümpel30cm, und es werden mal übertriebener Weise alle zwischen 30 und 40cm herausgefangen. Bringt also am Ende 5.1kg-12.2kg Nutzfisch.
Ist das Schonmaß hingegen bei 60cm, und es werden dann noch übrige 500 Fische mit 60-70cm herausgefangen, kommen dann 205kg-326kg Nutzfisch dabei heraus, abzüglich der C&R-Sterbequote von vllt 5%.

Im offenen Wasser etwa das Selbe, nur das alle Fische die zwischen 30 und 60cm releast wurden sogar eine Chance zum abwandern bekommen.

Aber die Glasaalfischerei will mir wirklich nicht ins Hirn gehen, überall in der Fischerei wird ein Kompromiss zwsichen Wartezeit(Entnahme) und Entnahme(Fischgewicht) gesucht. 
Für Edelfische hat ein Angler dazu Schonmaße. 
Zur Schonung und Nutzenkalkulation hat ein Fischer dazu eine vorgeschriebene Netzmaschengröße. 
Beim Glasaalfang hat der Glasaalräuber dazu einfach mal garnix :m

Grüßle  |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

@Walstipper: Ja na gut, aber das kann man auch anders rechnen. Also mal rein rational mathematisch ;-) !

Es werden 100 Glasaale besetzt. Davon werden 80 sterben durch Räuber, Krankheiten oder sonstwas...! Von den verbleibenden 20 werden meinetwegen 10 gefangen, ob nun mit 30 oder 60 oder 100 cm. Bleiben 10, die abwandern könnten.

Oder meinst Du, daß ein Aal mit 50 cm schon abwandert, das heißt, der Aal wandert, ehe er gefangen werden darf, also das Maß erreicht hat? Dann macht es Sinn. Ansonsten erhöht sich nur der Ertrag an Aalen rein gewichtsmäßig...Stückzahlmäßig bringt es gar nix. 

Oder wo ist mein Denkfehler...es geht mir rein darum, wieviel Aale tatsächlich von 100 besetzten abwandern und als Laicher zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## DerJonsen (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

du musst dir als Angler absolut NULL UND NULL nen schlechtes Gewissen einreden lassen, oder haben, wenn du Aale entnimmst, die paar Kilo jedes Jahr sind zwar bei vielen Anglern die auf Aal angeln schon relevant, aber im Vergleich zu dem was diverse Fischer da tonnenweise (v.a. Jungfische sprich Glasaale) rausziehen- Peanuts. Ich fände ein generelles Angelvebot auf Aal nicht korrekt, v.a. weil auf offener See so oder so gefischt werden dürfte und somit die Population nach wie vor zurücckgeht

natürrlich ist es kein Argument zu sagen, man kann es nicht verbieten weil andere es tun und somit tun wir lieber gar nichts, aber dies wäre m.E. ein Schritt in die Falsche Richtung#t


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> v.a. weil auf offener See so oder so gefischt werden dürfte und somit die Population nach wie vor zurücckgeht



Auf offener See wird aber kein Aal gefangen.


----------



## vermesser (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> du musst dir als Angler absolut NULL UND NULL nen schlechtes Gewissen einreden lassen, oder haben, wenn du Aale entnimmst, die paar Kilo jedes Jahr sind zwar bei vielen Anglern die auf Aal angeln schon relevant, aber im Vergleich zu dem was diverse Fischer da tonnenweise (v.a. Jungfische sprich Glasaale) rausziehen- Peanuts. Ich fände ein generelles Angelvebot auf Aal nicht korrekt, v.a. weil auf offener See so oder so gefischt werden dürfte und somit die Population nach wie vor zurücckgeht
> 
> natürrlich ist es kein Argument zu sagen, man kann es nicht verbieten weil andere es tun und somit tun wir lieber gar nichts, aber dies wäre m.E. ein Schritt in die Falsche Richtung#t



Da gebe ich Dir ja recht. Ich plädiere ja auch wenn dann für ein totales Entnahmeverbot zu kommerziellen Zwecken, ohne Ausnahme, ob Berufsfischer oder Glasaalfischer oder Angler. Nur noch zu Besatzzwecken.

Meinetwegen wie bei Walen...die ja auch nur noch zu "Forschungszwecken" gefangen werden dürfen. Da hat sich der Bestand auch recht gut erholt.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin leidenschaftlicher Aalangler. Nur diese ganzen Pläne haben was von "Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht nass". Was bringt es denn, Aale nur noch in Gewässer zu besetzen, aus denen sie theoretisch abwandern können. Wieviele tun es denn wirklich?? Die werden da nicht aus Nächstenliebe besetzt, sondern weil die Fischer und auch ich als Angler die fangen möchten. Wenn welche überbleiben, dürfen die gern abwandern, so siehts doch aus.

Entweder der Aal ist stark bedroht, also Schluss mit der kommerziellen Ausbeutung, ob als Glasaal, Angelfisch oder Farmaal. Dann muss man aber konsequent und ohne Rücksicht auf wirtschaftliche Interessen handeln. Und nur in Gewässer besetzen, aus denen die auch wirklich abwander können.

Oder es ist alles halb so schlimm- dann brauchen wir auch keine wirklichen Einschränkungen.

Oder aber- es ist tatsächlich 2 vor 12 für den Europäischen Aal und starke, wirtschaftliche Interessen verhindern, daß wirksam etwas getan wird. Eben weil der Aal ein Angelfisch, der Brotfisch der Berufsfischer und noch dazu als Glasaal eine sauteure asiatische Delikatesse ist.

Ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich auf Aal angel. Ich habe aber ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl, was die Zukunftsaussichten für den Aal betrifft.


----------



## DerJonsen (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Auf offener See wird aber kein Aal gefangen.




ok bin kein profi in Sachen Glasaale aber ich schätze mal die könnten auch in Bereichen gefangen werden, die nicht zu hoheitsgebieten(3 Meilen, 12 Meilen Zone etc) irgendwelcher Länder gehören,

verbesser mich bitte sollte ich falsch liegen, aber Aale laicchen in der Sargassosee, und wandern dann über den Atlantik in Richtung z.B. Europa (wahrscheinlich in alle Richtungen) 

werden die dann auf offener See oder schon bei irgendwelchen Flussmündungen zum Festland gefangen?


----------



## DerJonsen (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

vllt hast du Recht Vermesser, ich schätze dass es 5 vor 12 sein wird, aber man könnte auch 1-5 Jahre ein fangverbot aussprechen, bis der Bestand sich erholt hat, hätte ich im Prinzip auch nichts gegen auch wenn ich gerne Aale Angel und esse (mjam) 

aber siehe ein Post über mir, ich bezweifel dass es nen Sinn macht, kann aber sein dass ich falsch liege und am Ende kriegt der Deutsche Angler, evtl auch der europäische nen Angelvebot aufgebrummt und die Berufsfischer stärkere Restriktionen und der Asiate lacht sich schlapp und schei*** drauf

klar es wäre evtl nen Anfang gemacht aber am Sinn wage ich zu zweifeln


----------



## schadstoff (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Menschen sind wie Frösche, wirft man sie in Heißes Wasser springen sie wieder heraus - tut man sie aber in kaltes und erwärmt dieses langsam, bleiben sie bis sie sterben.

Und genau so wird sich der Mensch auch im bezug auf den Aal verhalten, wenn wir Glück haben werden ein paar überleben die dann besonders streng Geschützt werden - denn solange wie ganze Wirtschaftszweige davon leben können wird kein Schwein was daran ändern.
Einfache wenn auch Traurige Realität.

Lg Johannes


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Tach,


DerJonsen schrieb:


> *ok bin kein profi in Sachen Glasaale *aber ich schätze mal die könnten auch in Bereichen gefangen werden, die nicht zu hoheitsgebieten(3 Meilen, 12 Meilen Zone etc) irgendwelcher Länder gehören,
> 
> verbesser mich bitte sollte ich falsch liegen, aber Aale laicchen in der Sargassosee, und wandern dann über den Atlantik in Richtung z.B. Europa (wahrscheinlich in alle Richtungen)
> 
> werden die dann auf offener See oder schon bei irgendwelchen Flussmündungen zum Festland gefangen?


Nein, ein Profi bist Du offensichtlich nicht. Macht aber nix, sind hier die wenigsten. 

Die Aallarven treiben (weil zunächst nicht selbstständig schwimmfähig) fast 3 Jahre lang mit dem Golfstrom an die Küsten Europas - also nicht in alle Richtungen, sondern alle in eine Richtung. Im zeitigen Frühjahr sammeln sie sich dann vor den Küsten (in unbekannten Gebieten). Wie durch ein geheimes Zeichen verabredet starten sie dann (zu einer bestimmten Mondphase) zeitgleich ihre Wanderung in die Flussmündungen an der Küste. Dies ist der einzige Zeitpunkt und Ort an dem Glasaale in nennenswerten (ökonomisch lohnenden) Mengen gefangen werden können.
Glasaalfischerei gibt es daher nur in irgendwelchen Hoheitsgewässern.

In Deutschland und Holland dürfen aber schon länger keine Glasaale mehr gefangen werden. Meines Wissens nach gibt es Glassaalfischerei zu kommerziellen Zwecken nur noch in Frankreich und Spanien/ Portugal.



DerJonsen schrieb:


> vllt hast du Recht Vermesser, ich schätze dass es 5 vor 12 sein wird, aber man könnte auch 1-5 Jahre ein fangverbot aussprechen, bis der Bestand sich erholt hat...


Für unseren Aal ist es eher schon 5 nach 12!
Aale werden erst nach etwa 8 Jahren geschlechtsreif - ein Fangverbot von fünf Jahren würde gar nicht bringen.



Und ja - ein Schonmaß von 50 cm (wie seit diesem Jahr in NRW) macht auch wenig Sinn. Zumal damit fast nur noch weibliche Tiere entnommen werden (da die Männchen kaum größer als 50cm werden), was eher noch kontraproduktiv wirkt.



Btw. Momentan wandern die Blankaale gerade ab. Der Aalschutz in Luxemburg (Sauerkraftwerk) läuft auf Hochtouren!  Und die 12 kg erreichst Du dort schon mit weniger als 6 Aalen...


----------



## Walstipper (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

@Schadstoff: Verhalten sich Frösche wirklich so?



vermesser schrieb:


> *Ansonsten erhöht sich nur der Ertrag an Aalen rein gewichtsmäßig*...Stückzahlmäßig bringt es gar nix.
> 
> Oder wo ist mein Denkfehler...es geht mir rein darum, wieviel Aale tatsächlich von 100 besetzten abwandern und als Laicher zur Verfügung stehen.



Exakt, der Ertrag erhöht sich. Für das gleiche Geld bleibt am Ende mehr Aal.
Stückzahlenmäßig hast du aber alle Releasten, die du zwischen 30-60cm wieder ins Wasser lässt und eben nicht rausnimmst, natürlich Stückzahlenmäßig + im Gewässer vorhanden. Das führt in einem wirklich abgeschotteten Wasser eben zu besserem Ertrag, und bei dir in Neuruppin / Rostock mit gaaaanz viel Glück zu einem Abwanderer.

#h


----------



## DerJonsen (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Nein, ein Profi bist Du offensichtlich nicht. Macht aber nix, sind hier die wenigsten.
> 
> ...



Danke, wieder was dazugelernt... das mit dem Golfstrom ist mir dann auch noch gekommen  

gibtt es in Amiland nicht auch Aale? oder sind das dann andere Arten, ich finde es wirklich gut wenn man mal sachliche Antworten bekommt ohne sich in Bücher einlesen zu müssen

aber die Argumentation mit den 8 Jahren undd der Geschlechtsreife leucchtet mir nicht ganz ein, 5 Jahre kein Angeldruck würde bedeuten dass mehrere Generationen ungestört zurückkommen könnten oder abwandern(ich rede von Glasaalen, bzw. auch von (in-wenigen-jahren-wanderbereite-aale ) dies würe ja trotzdem beudeten dass 5 Generationen "ungestört", abgesehen von Turbinen, welche ja bekanntlich auch eine große Gefahr darstellen, ablaichen und zurückkommen könnten oder?


----------



## vermesser (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Exakt, der Ertrag erhöht sich. Für das gleiche Geld bleibt am Ende mehr Aal.
> Stückzahlenmäßig hast du aber alle Releasten, die du zwischen 30-60cm wieder ins Wasser lässt und eben nicht rausnimmst, natürlich Stückzahlenmäßig + im Gewässer vorhanden.



Naja...das Gewicht ist aber für die Zahl der Laicher irrelevant.

Und die Rechnung- ich setze einen 30er zurück und der wander ab...nun ja, vielleicht wird er aber auch mit 50,5 nochmal gefangen und ist dann auch tot...

Aber ich verstehe, worauf Du hinauswillst...

Und ich hoffe wirklich, daß ein Aal, den ich mal als Baby zurückgesetzt hab, den weiten Weg in die Sargassosee schafft...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Hi,


DerJonsen schrieb:


> gibtt es in Amiland nicht auch Aale? oder sind das dann andere Arten,...


Genau. Den *Europäischen* Aal (deswegen auch immer die lateinischen Namen, die sind nämlich eindeutiger - wie hier _Anguilla anguilla_) gibt es dort nicht. Bei den Amis lebt der äußerlich unserem Aal sehr ähnliche _Anguilla rostrata_, bei den Japanern ist es _Anguilla japonica_, etc. pp.



DerJonsen schrieb:


> aber die Argumentation mit den 8 Jahren undd der Geschlechtsreife leucchtet mir nicht ganz ein, 5 Jahre kein Angeldruck würde bedeuten dass mehrere Generationen ungestört zurückkommen könnten oder abwandern(ich rede von Glasaalen, bzw. auch von (in-wenigen-jahren-wanderbereite-aale ) dies würe ja trotzdem beudeten dass 5 Generationen "ungestört", abgesehen von Turbinen, welche ja bekanntlich auch eine große Gefahr darstellen, ablaichen und zurückkommen könnten oder?


Der Angeldruck ist ganz sicher noch das geringste Problem des Aals... |rolleyes
Biologisch gesehen ist die Generationsdauer einer Art eben so lange, wie es braucht dass sich die Individuen einmal fortgepflanzt haben - was beim Aal 8 Jahre dauert, ist beispielsweise beim Menschen etwa 30 Jahre. 
Wenn man nachhaltig was für den Schutz einer Art tun will, sollte man zumindest erstmal eine ganze Generation schützen. 
Nach fünf Jahren würdest Du ja schon wieder in den aktuellen Bestand eingreifen - das Ziel ist es aber ja, den Bestand zu vermehren.

Ok, ist irgendwie blöd zu erklären ohne zu weit in die Populationsbiologie abzuschweifen...
Wir wissen beim Aal ja noch nicht einmal, ob in 10 Jahren überhaupt noch Glasaale zurückkommen - da der aktuelle Bestand neben der hohen Mortalität auch eine extreme Belastung (Hormone, Schwermetalle, Schwimmblasenparasiten, etc.) aufweist. Ihn jetzt fünf Jahre zu schonen bringt nicht viel - da wir erst nach 8-12 Jahren wissen würden, ob sich die Population überhauptz noch einmal ausdehnen kann.


----------



## schadstoff (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*



Walstipper schrieb:


> @Schadstoff: Verhalten sich Frösche wirklich so
> #h




Ja tun sie, mal ganz nebenbei ......abgesehen des Sinns dieser Metapher...
Frösche haben zudem auch einiges an Genetik mit den Menschen gemeinsam.




Lg Johannes


----------



## Darth-Bob (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues zum Aalschutz der EU*

Im Sommer sind die Aalpläne bei der EU abgesegnet worden--und Jetzt ???

In Niedersachsen tut sich zumindest nicht, auf den Fischereiportal und der den Ministerienseiten ist nicht zu finden.
Erst machen die nichts und dann sollen die Vereine wieder Rückwirkend ihre Angelpapiere ändern, wodurch zusätzliches Porto und Papierkosten entstehen.


----------

